# ¿Dónde está el fichero PERSONAL.XLSX?



## mcalde (Jan 31, 2009)

Hola:

quisiera saber *dónde se halla el fichero PERSONAL.xlsx*
Actualmente, trabajo con el Excel 2007.

Anteriormente cuando trabajaba con el Excel 2000, tenía personalizado todas mis características (tipo de letra, tamaño, centrado de texto,...) en Personal.xls. Pero, en el Excel 2007 no lo encuentro.

Un saludo

mcalde


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Jan 31, 2009)

en excel 2007 la ficha se llama personal.xlsb. Puedes encontrarlo en (lo he traslado de aleman...) c:\documentas y ... (no sè el vocabulario)\TU_USUSARIO\Datos de applicaciones\microsoft\excel\xlstart.

La carpeta "Datos de applicaciones" puede ser ocultado. cambiar los opciones de Windows explorer para encontrarlo.

Si no puedes encontrar la ficha personal.xlsb, tienes 2 posibilidades, 

1) Recordar un Macro Nuevo -> recordar a ficha personal -> recordar algo (no importa lo qe recuerdas) Cuando sales Excel te pregunta si quieres guadar los cambios a personal.xlsb. confirme y personal.xlsb existe.

2) Preparar un ficha blanco, hace tus cambios y guarda lo como personal.xlsb en c:\documentas y ... (no sè el vocabulario)\TU_USUSARIO\Datos de applicaciones\microsoft\excel\xlstart.

Disculpa mi espanol, pero espero que lo te ajuda.


----------



## galileogali (Jan 31, 2009)

siguiendo con la explicacion:
El archivo no existe hasta que cargues la primera macro o function. Para eso, nada más rápido que crear una macro (que hasta puede estar vacia) y guardarla expresamente en el Libro Personal.
Luego con Buscar del Menu Inicio de Windows, buscas PERSONAL.xlsb, y entonces, ademas de cerciorarte de su existencia, podras conocer su ubicacion en tu PC.


----------



## mcalde (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola compañeros:

He tardado un poquito con comprobar vuestras indicaciones, pero ahora mismo lo estoy haciendo y como siempre (al seguir vuestras instrucciones) ¡¡FUNCIONA!!

Muchas gracias


----------

